# how many banjo catfish can i keep in a 10 gallon?



## Satyr (Sep 29, 2008)

i have one banjo right now. id like to get more and i was just wondering how many i can fit into a 10 gallon. they will be the only fish in there.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Satyr said:


> i have one banjo right now. id like to get more and i was just wondering how many i can fit into a 10 gallon. they will be the only fish in there.


My gut reaction is none but this reaction depends upon many factors which you have not set forth.

Please refer to these *various items*.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are a number of species of banjo cats, and some of them get quite large. I would venture that two is a good number which should cover most of them


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I had 3 in my 10G for a year or two without problems until i moved them into my dads 75G.

All I want to do is make sure you know they need a sandy bottom because they like to borrow, and if they try to bury themselves in pebbles, they will hurt themselves. And expect to see them most active at night.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have had a banjo catfish in a 12 gallon for over a year, he is about 4 inches long. I would not have more than one in a 10 gallon, and make sure they have lots of hiding spaces.


----------



## Satyr (Sep 29, 2008)

i was gona put black sand in there. mine is about 5". iv found some that are babies at 2-3" and i thought i might get two more ( a total of 3) and stick them in a 10 gallon by themselves. black sand and slate rock structures, moonlight. if they get along i dont see why it wouldnt work. if they fight then ya i would need to have maybe just the one i have now but iv been told that they school together at night so i really dont think they wolnt get along. anyone got any actual experience with this? no offense but i know a bunch of articles online are misleading so im looking for personal experience here.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

remember babies grow. They may only be 2 inches now, but they will got to be about 5". Also remember that being these fish will compete not only for food, but hiding places as well. Having so many banjos in the same tank will stress them out, even if they are the only fish in the tank. I would keep the one in there, and put another small fish in tank as well.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Coincedentally, after I read this thread, and thought hmm, my tank seems perfect for one of these, it's too bad i can't get one. The next day, i went to the Aviarium (local fish/bird store) and lo and behold: A TANK FULL OF BANJO CATS! needless to say I bought one, and he LOVES my sand/pea gravel mix bed as well ast the plants and caves. As long as I do an after dark feeding he's been eating. being a fin of unique looking/behaving fish, i think that once i get rid of my last 2 female convicts, I'm deffinately getting 1 or 2 more. 

so there's my 2 cents.


----------

